# new 75 opinions



## cichlidtx (Jan 14, 2007)

I just finished setting my 75 and would like some feedback on rock placement. I'm not sure I like the holey rock in the middle. I may place it to the side. I would appreciate your input. I will be painting the background black. Thanks


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

In my opinion... too much symmetry in a fish tank makes it look... well man made, which it is...

I would push the holey rock into one corner and use the other large rocks to make cave-like structures...

For me the stock list also heavily influences decor...


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

I personally think that those 2 separate types of rock look very strange together. I have 2 different colors of the same type of rock in my 75 and I'm not happy with even that though. :lol:

Personally, I'd ditch the holy rock, sell it, and get more of the brown stuff. They'll "wear" better and look more natural covered in algae.


----------



## cichlidtx (Jan 14, 2007)

Alright, I agree with the holey rock not looking good in the middle, so I made some changes. Let me know what you think now. Thanks, for the feedback.


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

I think it looks pretty good. I especially like the plants. Water looks a little cloudy though.


----------



## MNcichlid (Jun 10, 2006)

That set up looks good. Yes, they are different types of rocks....but, it looks good with that arrangement.


----------

